# Towhee - CCA



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yay congratulations to naughty Towhee!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not in the least surprised!
Way to go Towhee!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YAY!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Ms Towhee!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great! Congratulations !


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And the scores are :
90, 86 and 83.5 

And I hear she even behaved once she got _TO_ the ring....


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Ms. Towhee. 

Is that a typical spread for scores and what accounts for the variation? Do the evaluators generally concur in their assessments but some score tougher or easier. Or is it more a matter of the evaluator's preference.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I had similar things with Faelan; the judges need to interpret the standard for their picture of perfection.

For instance the hocks - with Faelan all 3 judges judged differently - with Towhee the same.

Depth of chest: 2 judges liked Towhee's, one did not. Muzzle: 2 judges liked Towhee's, another one did not.

All 3 liked her coat but noted she was shedding. All 3 liked her conditioning and athleticism, but one thought she was not balanced front to rear.

But they all scored her highly for type and temperament, One thought her croup was too angled, the other 2 liked it ..

Like I said, interpretations of the standard against their visualization of the ideal. But I think the pass/fail overall judging is generally consistent.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Great job sedge Mama!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yay..congrats!!! I knew she would get it! Now be good Towhee and get your CD!!

I love reading the papers over and over again..and then look at Lilly and see if I can appreciate what they saw. I had one judge give Lilly a 99! I think my other scores were pretty similiar to yours..it's been a while. The one that gave me a 99 was a breeder judge (and their was 2 of them present, one I had met before, not her). I showed my breeder the score sheets and she was quite impressed but I felt like maybe she was too "nice"..I don't know how else to word it. But it is totaly their call of their interpertation of the standard..just like judges in a show. Lilly has not gotten any points in the breed rings with our "limited" showing.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yay, congrats! That's great!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Missed this, congrats!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Towhee we knew you were a pretty girl


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well it looks like I missed this post here too... BIG congrats to you Towhee.. We all knew you were a pretty girl..Way to go ladies!


----------

